# Swiss Road Tolls (Swiss Customs verified)



## ob1

With the planning season upon us, and questions already being asked about the Swiss road toll system, I thought I would re-post this information in the hope that it will provide most of what you need to know.


----------



## ob1

Bump


----------



## erneboy

Just the job. Thanks ob1. I will move along then and see if I can get some clear answers from the Czech Republic, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd

Bump (again) as its such a precise and easy to understand form, just click the "download' icon


----------



## ob1

MrPlodd - Just in case you are interested the Swiss Road Tolls PDF is part of 'A Guide To Interlaken and Surroundings' that I wrote. It's under the Guides / Members Guides section of this forum.

Be warned though that prices in general will have changed (not the tolls) since 2009. Not Switzerlands fault, just our lousy pound, which seems to lose value to everything.

Ron


----------

